# Dog in Wheelchair Runs Agility Course



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Thought you all might like this 

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2011/12/dog-in-wheelchair-runs-an-agility-course/


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Awww, that was great!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wonderful story.  Very inspiring.


----------

